# Rehoming my puppy



## ilocke (Oct 14, 2008)

It pains me to do this, but I've decided to rehome my little 9 week old puppy.









Here's my story. With work now, I am gone from 6:00am until 7:00pm Mon-Fri. During the hours I'm gone, she is in her crate and my roommate and good friend (who works nights and is home during the day) lets her out. He'll also usually take her out and play for a bit in the afternoon.

When I get home at 7pm, I have about 3 hours (sometimes 4) until I go to bed. I need to make dinner, do random stuff like laundry or ironing, etc, whatever is needed to prepare for work the next day. That means I only have a couple of hours with the pup, at best.

On the weekends, I spend plenty of time with her as I don't work. But, I just don't feel it's right that she may only get out of her crate for a couple hours per day during the week. Another concern is that my roommate's work hours (or job) may change. What will I do then? Sure, I can hire a sitter, but it would be less interaction than she gets now.

I just feel it's the right thing for the puppy. Help me guys and tell me I'm making the right decision. I've only had her for a little over 3 weeks, but I'm pretty sad about it.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You didn't have this schedule when you got her 3 wks ago? 

Contact the breeder and see if you can return her if you can't take care of her.


----------



## ilocke (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYou didn't have this schedule when you got her 3 wks ago?
> 
> Contact the breeder and see if you can return her if you can't take care of her.


No, I was working a bit less, but was still gone 10 hours a day. Also, the puppy was given to me as a birthday present. I've never owned a dog, so I didn't know what to expect. I've always been cat person.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Definitely contact the breeder and see if the breeder will take her back.

Yes, you are making the right decision. I wouldn't suggest another puppy until you have more time. If you really want a pet, you might want to consider a cat instead with your schedule.

oh... and post in the non-urgent section of this forum for re-homing... our ask your local non-kill shelter if they will helping you in re-homing your puppy (ofcourse telling them the puppy will stay with you until a home is found).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I think you'd be doing the right thing by the puppy to rehome it. And this is a good illustration of why animals should never be given away as presents. Taking in a pet is like having a child in the sense that it significantly impacts lifestyle and thus should be a personal choice.

Since you probably don't know the breeder as the pup was a gift (and frankly, I doubt it was a breeder who really cares about the welfare of their pups, not if they were willing to sell it to someone who planned to give it away as a surprise birthday present to someone who had never had a dog before) returning the pup to the breeder may not be a good idea, or even possible. In that case, try contacting GSD rescue groups in your area. Puppies are usually easy to place, easier than adult dogs anyway, if you have the right connections and most rescue groups have those connections.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't tell you if you are making the right decision. It takes a huge amount of effort to raise a puppy, especially if you have never done it before. Lots of people do it, so it is possible.
Here is some advice I can give you, though. If you are going to rehome her, do it now. She is a young puppy and a rescue will take her in a heartbeat. If you wait, if you go back and forth on doing it until she is an adolescent dog that hasn't been properly socialized due to your lack of time, you will have a much harder time rehoming her responsibly.
If you do decide to rehome her, contact a rescue and do it the right way. The temptation to list her in the paper or on craigslist, pricing her to "get your money back", should be avoided. You should look at the money you have spent as a loss and a lesson learned. 
I agree that her breeder would be a good first step. Remember, though, that the breeder sold YOU a puppy when you were too inexperienced to know what you were doing. Did they give you any guidance about the huge time commitment you were making? If you return the puppy to the breeder, will they just turn around and sell her to someone else that isn't prepared to give her what she needs? If they are responsible breeders they will be your best resource. If they are your average back yard breeder just selling puppies, I think your girl would be better off going to a reputable rescue.
Anyway, that is my advice. Worth exactly 2 cents! Good luck.
Sheilah


----------



## ilocke (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with you guys on NOT returning her to the breeder. I do know who the breeder is, as I went with my girlfriend to go pick up the pup, but (due to my lack of knowledge), my first instinct a week or so ago was to "get the pup a playmate", so I called the breeder to see if she still had the other pup from the litter available. The breeder was willing and enouraged me to buy the other pup "so the sisters would stay together". After posting here for advice, I read many breeder sites and opinions on why getting another pup would be a huge mistake, so I didn't.

But, that showed me the mindset of the breeder. I don't know if the breeder was just inexperienced, or genuinely didn't care, but it's irrelevant. I don't think she'd be better off going back to the breeder.

Having said that, my girlfriend has a best friend who has a year old baby and another dog and she's a stay at home mom and loves puppies. I think she might be a good candidate, if she wants her. If not, I will check into the rescue.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

BE careful placing the puppy with someone that has a baby... puppies are like babies, they need a lot attention and having TWO puppies, or TWO babies OR a puppy and baby at the same time can be VERY demandind..JMO!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I do believe that you are doing the correct thing by rehoming your puppy. I would NOT even think about returning her to the breeder. I hope I don't step on anyones toes but we would never let a puppy go before 10 weeks and you've already had her for three??!! Imagine where you would be right now if you let the breeder sell you the second puppy!








I would check in your area for a GSD Club, your vet, possible local rescue groups. There a number of ways to place a puppy in the right home, you just have to do some homework.
Good Luck.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would not place this puppy with a baby. Moms with young babies are usually too busy to do training. Also GSD pups can be very mouthy and too rough for young children. A good rescue will make sure that the family that adopts her is willing and able to handle the puppy as well as take the puppy back if things don't work out. It sounds like returning her to the breeder is a bad idea, it seems that the breeder is only out to make a quick buck.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You are definitly doing the right thing for the puppies sake.I never would have gotten a puppy of my own this summer had I been working.They are too much work and it just isn't far to keep them penned up all that time.Try to find someone who has a lot of time and love to give to him/her.The breeder doesn't sound like a good idea either. Cats are much easier.That's all I was use to for my whole life till last year when I bought a mutt from a friend who was in the same boat as you.Not enough time to care and love her.Luckily when I do work my husband is usually home during the day enough to play and potty them.
Allie


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ilockeHaving said that, my girlfriend has a best friend who has a year old baby and another dog and she's a stay at home mom and loves puppies. I think she might be a good candidate, if she wants her. If not, I will check into the rescue.


I am sure your girlfirend's friend is a really nice person, but please think long and hard about sending your puppy into that home. 
I can't tell you how many times I have talked with people in just your situation. They get a puppy, learn how hard it is to raise one and then place the puppy with a friend or relative because they really like the puppy and want to see it go to someone they KNOW is going to love it just as much.
But too often that home turns out to not have any more time or experience than the original home did. The second home ends up giving the puppy back to the first home, or passes it on to someone else in their orbit of friends or family and the process starts all over again. 
Then, eventually, someone like me gets a phone call about an 11 month old GSD that has spent the last 7 months living in the garage or back yard (nobody had time to train or even exercise the dog and she was a terror of destruction in the house, so nobody wants her in the house any more). The dog has had 4 homes in the past 9 months, with each person passing her along when they realized that they didn't have the time or the experience or the money to handle a growing dog that has no manners. 
I know you mean well and want to do the right thing. I think you are totally on target about this particular breeder not being the right choice for returning this puppy to. Any breeder that would try to sell you a second puppy (and another female, to add insult to injury) should be not be breeding any thing. 
Please do the right thing for the puppy and contact a reputable rescue and let them place her in a home that has been checked, with people that want and are prepared to take on the responsibility. A rescue will make sure that your puppy will not grow up to be bred. A rescue will place her in the right home for her. 
Sheilah


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Good for you for doing the right thing for this puppy! I bet you find her a super placement with someone who has time for her. I am so happy that you are working to find her a home that suits her well!

What about a shelter cat for a pet? Adult shelter cats make such INCREDIBLE friends.... my last one passed away at age 20. Truly, he was my very best friend!

Good luck with finding the pup a super home. Thanks for being so caring!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are willing to keep the dog as a "foster" until the rescue can find a home I think that would be your best bet as most rescues do not have enough foster homes. That way you will have her posted on a website and get a lot of visibility from that and the rescue can screen for an appropriate forever home. Good luck.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am sorry that you'll be losing your opportunity for a pet and a friend as you are rehoming your puppy!

As for the kindest recommendations to get a cat, please choose the kitty very carefully if you do decide to get one!

Our 3 kitties are so very attached to us -- they miss us greatly when we are not at home, and show it to us very clearly! I work 95% from home and on the days that I do go to the office, you can tell how much they missed us!

They are very happy and not clingy, but they love deeply and openly, so being left on their own for them will be very tough!

Some cats may be less attached -- pray choose carefully and I would highly recommend if getting a kitty, get two at the same time so that they are not as lonely!

Tanya


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is a rescue in Arizona:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&topic=61777 I believe her contact information is in there. 

I cannot speak to their reputability. When looking for a rescue, be sure to ask them questions as well: http://www.widogrescue.com/whatisrescue.html#reputable

Careful screening, and I would also agree, most likely in a home with older children or no children, is huge and a rescue needs to be doing that-reference and home checks, etc. 

Good luck to your puppy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with not placing with a mom w/ young baby. I adopted a pup when my boy was 15 mos. and thought I would have time to do proper training, ect. It was a really stressful time and my pup took more time than the baby! She didn't get the "proper training" and I never got her into classes except puppy. I did a disservice to my dog, she could have gone far in agility or other fun stuff, but I didn't have the time. Good luck in placing your pup, I'm glad you chose to do this now, vs after a few more mos of 10hrs in a crate, ect...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I do not know what I would do in your situation
All the people here are great in their knowledge etc
But I would find it hard to give it away


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Other people with babies do fine raising puppies. It depends on the individual and how much experience she has and how much she wants the pup. 

Do you really not want a dog and the responsibility? 

If you do like and want the puppy, what about some type of doggy daycare, maybe you could pay your stay at home girlfriend mom to care for the puppy during the day. 

Is it an ideal situation? No. But adult German Shepherds CAN live under the circumstances you described quite well. It is an adaptable breed. You would have to take the puppy to puppy classes and give it those three or four hours while you do laundry, make dinner, etc. And let it sleep in your room. For six months or so, the puppy requires extra attention and potty breaks. Even being crated in the busier household is better during the daytime. And your stay at home mom might welcome the spending money. 

If you are set on rehoming this puppy. I agree that now is the time. Someone else will get the puppy at the ideal time to get a puppy and will be expecting to house train, crate train, socialize, and obedience train the pup. 

I am looking at alternatives for you in case you really do not want to give up the dog. People with babies often watch three or four of them to make some extra money. It is possible for a person to watch a puppy and a baby. In fact baby gates work quite effectively for this. The only thing is that you want to make it worth her while. If I had a kid, the only way I would bring in a pup is if I wanted the dog. With the right person this situation could work, but who knows if she is the right person.


----------



## ilocke (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses.

I contacted Southwest German Shepherds Rescue after reviewing the website, but the lady I spoke with was REALLY rude. She was very short with me and didn't want to talk to me, just wanted to direct me to the website after I answered "yes" to her question: Are you surrendering your German Shepherd?

Thanks, but NO THANKS!

I gave her up this past weekend to a guy looking for a female GSD puppy. He has two adult dogs already and his grandparents live with him, so the dog will always have company. I took her over there and checked out the environment and met everyone, then introduced the dogs and they all were getting along. The puppy was being submissive to the adult dogs.

As much as I wanted to keep her, it was the best thing for the puppy. I think she'll be happy there.

To selzer: Thanks. I did think about that and explored the options of dropping her off somewhere before work, but no one I knew could/would do it and the puppy day care places were too expensive for the situation (i.e. she would be spending most of her time there instead of with me).

I'm 28 now and my career is just too demanding at the moment. Perhaps in 3-5 years if things settle down, I will be back if the forum is still around.

Thanks.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ilockeI contacted Southwest German Shepherds Rescue after reviewing the website, but the lady I spoke with was REALLY rude. She was very short with me and didn't want to talk to me, just wanted to direct me to the website after I answered "yes" to her question: Are you surrendering your German Shepherd?
> 
> Thanks, but NO THANKS!


Please dont take that too personal. Try to look at this from her POV....rescues are usually doing everything they can to help the animals in their rescues, usually with limited financial resoures and people, and they have heard every excuse in the book about why someone cannot keep their dog anymore. To the rescue, you are giving one more excuse and I can understand why they would be "tired of hearing it all" again.

We can all look toward you and see that you are trying to the best of your ability to correct this situation, but a rescue is stressed to the limit and we all say and do things when we are stretched.

I am glad that you have found a home and I so hope it works out. I hope you stay in touch with them and check in to make sure your puppy is well and safe in a few weeks and months. I really truly am glad that you were able to find someone on your own...That you took the time to find someone instead of dropping the puppy at the door to a shelter says a lot.

You seemed to have learned from this experience and for that, I am glad. Good luck to you!!


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

Having a dog does change your life, it changed ours, but I wouldn't change a thing.

Dogs aren't for everyone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am glad you found her a great home! I hope that in the future, the time is right for you to get another GSD!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

An adult GSD might be the ticket too.


----------

